# 75 gallon community video!



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a video of one of my 75 gallon tanks. This tank is being used to grow out the current stock for a 125/150 gallon that should be ready by march this year. The current stock surrounds an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, Blue Gene Jack Dempsey, Red spotted Severum that I adopted, Rotkiel Severum, Sail-fin Shark (Labiobarbus Festivus), Firemouth, Spotted Pleco and a Geophagus Steindachneri who was also adopted. Hope you enjoy it and there will be more to come!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

That JD and red sev look awesome!!!!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, the jd is my favorite, the severum is definately second favorite.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

the redspot severum is got good quallity colour 
i own 3 of those reds pot severum in the same tank,and they have such a character
also nice stocking :thumb:


----------



## FL-SRT (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome tank and set up. Your fish are absolutely stunning!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

phinexswarm35 said:


> the redspot severum is got good quallity colour
> i own 3 of those reds pot severum in the same tank,and they have such a character
> also nice stocking :thumb:


Thank you. i hope to breed mine someday if i can find a mate, or tankspace lol.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

FL-SRT said:


> Awesome tank and set up. Your fish are absolutely stunning!


Thank you, all I need now is a srt/midas to put in my 75 when i upgrade to 150.


----------



## sellfish (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome set up


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

sellfish said:


> Awesome set up


Thank you!


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Good looking mix of fish! We have very similar taste in cichlids. I keep Firemouths, PR Super Red Severum (breeding), EBJD too! Thanks for sharing, check it out if you'd like.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Steffano2 said:


> Good looking mix of fish! We have very similar taste in cichlids. I keep Firemouths, PR Super Red Severum (breeding), EBJD too! Thanks for sharing, check it out if you'd like.


Indeed we do. your tank looks nice. Lots of algae growth!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

It has been brought to my attention that the video may not be visible to some folks. I hope this helps.


----------



## FL-SRT (Dec 4, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> FL-SRT said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome tank and set up. Your fish are absolutely stunning!
> ...


I'm not sure an SRT/Midas would get along with other fish. I have always kept them by themselves. They are pretty aggressive, actually they are down right mean! :lol:


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

My current stock would go to a 150 and the 75 for a single fish. Assuming Ill keep a 75


----------



## FL-SRT (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh sorry I thought you meant to put them all together. But the 75g would be perfect.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

that color would look great in my community though. Im hoping my other half will be on board with keeping a 75 after the 150 is set up.


----------



## FL-SRT (Dec 4, 2012)

Name the new fish after your wife.  How could she say no?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha. She loves red devils so im hoping to get either a single red devil or a single srt  .


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Great tank man!
Congrats!
Thanks for sharing!
Your red severum and your EBJD are amazing indeed!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Zombie Cichlid said:


> Great tank man!
> Congrats!
> Thanks for sharing!
> Your red severum and your EBJD are amazing indeed!


Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## FL-SRT (Dec 4, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> Haha. She loves red devils so im hoping to get either a single red devil or a single srt  .


That's awesome you both share an interest in fish. My husband loves all our fish too.


----------

